# What kind of shrimp is this ?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I went to the LFS and I bought some Amano shrimps for my new 40gal breeder.

Among the Amanos I found this shrimp....anyone know what shrimp is this ?!


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i dont know what it is but my goodness is ti wicked looking. if you can get it to breed somehow let me know. I want in on that species haha


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, if it's some sort of Amano mutation, I'm not gonna be able to reproduce it as it needs brackish water...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nature can produce many diverse patterns and colors on shrimps.

It could still be an amano just with racing stripes.
check out this link which shows one similar to this one.
http://www.planetinverts.com/Amano Shrimp.html


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Could be a mutant version of an Amano, but whether or not it is, very interesting looking. Since there is only one, even if you had the tank and the time, I doubt you'd get more that look like it. And if it is a different species, definitely not. At least it's not a nasty Machrobrachium that will eat all the other shrimp, which I have had twice !


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

could something called a "Black Amano Shrimp" on an importer's list. The supplier was based in India but can't say I ever saw one in person no seem any picture or seen the scientific name. There are a number of large (amano size) wild shrimps in from India and southeast asia that are not very common here: 

Caridina typus (Australian Amano Shrimp)
Caridina fernandoi
Atyoida pilipes (green lace shrimp - mini filter feeder)
Caridina brevicarpalis 
etc;

Again can't say for sure if it is one of those but there are lots out there that might get shipped accidentally with a shipment of Amano's


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, it's not Atyoida pilipes.. I have some and that's not at all what they look like. For one, like other filter feeding shrimp, they have fans on the front two pairs of legs. They aren't exactly mini size; females are larger than an Amano shrimp, but the males are much smaller and a totally different pattern on the body from the females too. 

But there are lots of shrimp out there that show up as bycatch from time to time. That's where my shrimp eating Machro shrimp came from.. mixed into a bunch of Amanos one time, and into a bunch of Ghosts another time.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Well, it's not Atyoida pilipes.. I have some and that's not at all what they look like. For one, like other filter feeding shrimp, they have fans on the front two pairs of legs. They aren't exactly mini size; females are larger than an Amano shrimp, but the males are much smaller and a totally different pattern on the body from the females too.
> 
> But there are lots of shrimp out there that show up as bycatch from time to time. That's where my shrimp eating Machro shrimp came from.. mixed into a bunch of Amanos one time, and into a bunch of Ghosts another time.


Ya didn't think it was but couldn't really get a good view of the front pair of legs from the OP pics. They are "mini" compared the other filter feeding shrimps out there (bamboo / vampire shrimps) : )

I see always see Macro's mixed in with ghost / feeder shrimps.. seems to happen quite often.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you seen the Golden Fans ? Atyopsis spinipes ? They are truly mini.. in fact, could be mistaken for juvie Bamboos, except that the fans are much smaller comparative to the body size than Bamboos are. The wild form of A. spinipes has fans so tiny it's hard to see them. Full grown, both sexes are no larger than a female cherry shrimp.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Have you seen the Golden Fans ? Atyopsis spinipes ? They are truly mini.. in fact, could be mistaken for juvie Bamboos, except that the fans are much smaller comparative to the body size than Bamboos are. The wild form of A. spinipes has fans so tiny it's hard to see them. Full grown, both sexes are no larger than a female cherry shrimp.


Interesting, can't say I am familiar with them. Sounds neat though . One of these days I will get into fan shrimps. Have you had any success with breeding any of your filter feeding shrimps - sounds like you have quite the collection!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Not yet. I really want to try though. I've had one Bamboo berry.. but I haven't had the chance, time or space to set up a salt tank to raise the larvae. I have Bamboos, Vampires, Green Lace [ but not males, sadly], and am waiting on some Golden Fans. I had them and the wild form, but I lost a whole tank early this year, I fell and knocked it over. Only a 5G hex, and by the time I could get up, all the livestock had slipped under the rads and gone down the cracks in the flooring. I was only able to save a couple of tiny fishes. Very depressing.. but life goes on.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> Not yet. I really want to try though. I've had one Bamboo berry.. but I haven't had the chance, time or space to set up a salt tank to raise the larvae. I have Bamboos, Vampires, Green Lace [ but not males, sadly], and am waiting on some Golden Fans. I had them and the wild form, but I lost a whole tank early this year, I fell and knocked it over. Only a 5G hex, and by the time I could get up, all the livestock had slipped under the rads and gone down the cracks in the flooring. I was only able to save a couple of tiny fishes. Very depressing.. but life goes on.


That must've sucked really bad....I think I would've cried a few tears...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sure did suck, very frustrating. If my landlord would have been reasonable and repaired my floors before they got so bad I would not have fallen.. I'd have liked to sue for the value of my livestock but I figured in the end, they have lawyers and I don't.. so I had to let it go. 

Meantime, I hope the Golden Fans will show up one of these days and my Vampires are quite young, so they have a lot of growing to do before there could be any hope of reproduction, I think. Though I've learned the Bamboos are quite able to reproduce long before they reach mature size, so maybe the Vamps will surprise me that way too. 

I will need to find new tank space for most of the Vamps when they get larger too. For now, they're fine, but once they put on some size it will get crowded and they will need much larger hiding areas. One of their fave's is the hole in the middle of an old sponge filter. It's a flat cloverleaf shape.. made by Lee, and it hangs on the tank side from a suction cup. The Vamps like to hide in the hole and stick their fans out front, or hide behind or underneath it and stick their fans out. Since the biggest is barely two inches, they can still do that. Once they get to 3 or more inches, they won't fit any more.. I'll have to figure out something else. They aren't as brave as Bamboo shrimp are - or perhaps Bamboos are just not as smart about hiding ? I sort of hope the Vamps will get braver when they're larger, perhaps.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Some more pics after some time in the tank.....


----------

